
Apple rejecting apps that require user registration first? - zeedotme
http://thenextweb.com/apple/2010/08/22/apple-rejecting-apps-that-require-user-registration-first/
======
blahedo
I love an Apple pile-on as much as the next guy, but this really isn't that
controversial. Apple doesn't want you needlessly gathering info (including
tracking info, which _is_ personal info, so "just" a username and password
would count). The only things you can put behind a user/pass wall are things
that require account-based tracking. Apple's letter was pretty clear about
this.

------
js4all
I don't know how much data this app needed to be input before operation. But I
understand Apple's concern. Requiring a registration with lots of data before
an app can be evaluated is annoying. Also the app can be easily be changed to
get accepted.

------
alexknight
This does indeed seem odd. I've never heard of any other cases were an app has
gotten rejected because of this. At least, not in a case where it was
publicized. Hopefully more info will arise on this issue.

